# Curso de electrónica básica muy completo y recomendable



## Pableen (Mar 22, 2012)

Antes que todo permitanme explicar que no pude corroborar si en el foro ya está esta información, en realidad, si lo busque y no la vi, pero podria haberla buscado mucho mas profundamente.
Hago este aporte por que se que hay muchos que estan o estuvieron o van a estar en mi situacion, desesperados tratando de capacitarse y sin oferta de cursos que de apariencia sean buenos, que nos queden cerca y que no valgan una fortuna.
Tuve la suerte inmensa de encontrar un curso gratuito en internet de MUY buena calidad, de los que se pueden llgar a cobrar 200 dolares y hecho por alguien que ante todo, se nota, es un amante de la electronica, lo que desde mi punto de vista es fundamental para trasmitir ese sentimiento a quien aprende.

Es un curso poco ortodoxo, no se arrancan explicando exaustivamente las leyes de ohm y watt, Yo recomiendo indagar un poco eso antes de arrancar, despues el curso se pone muy bueno y no permite que nos queden dudas a ese respecto.

No esperen salir expertos, la idea nunca va a ser esa, uno puede pasarse toda la vida aprendiendo y no va a aprender todo lo que necesta en un curso. 

Pero es inclusive mucho mas completo que la mayoria de los cursos que se venden.

El Link de la página en la que estan todos los videos es:

http://www.tutorialesvirtuales.com/p/electronica.html

o aqui:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uShf...d&list=PLZhE4t9ih5N1kcyBY4mtdKGbw_Or7am19#t=0

Realmente esto es algo que me sacó el sueño durante mucho tiempo, que busque por todos lados, y hasta que este estuvo disponible no encontre, no al menos en este nivel de calidad.
Creo que si se pudiese destacar este post sería de gran ayuda para múcha gente.

un abrazo, espero que les sirva!

Pablo


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 23, 2012)

Voy por el 5to capitulo y me ha gustado el tutorial  , yo tambien lo recomierndo


----------



## nocta (Mar 23, 2012)

Se agradece el aporte. Muy bueno.


----------



## Pableen (Mar 23, 2012)

desde mi punto de vista es muy bueno de verdad, creo que pagaria por algo así.

Consigan el Proteus, les va a venir muy bien!


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pableen, el proteus precisamente, abandone un curso en el SENA servicio nacional de aprendizaje que tiene unos cursos de electronica por internet, y en la primera unidad me quemaron con el proteus y lo abandone por falta de conocimientos, con este emulador entonces decis que en este curso hay trabajos con el Proteus?

Gracias


----------



## Pableen (Mar 23, 2012)

mirá, yo en la vida habia usado el proteus, de hecho apenas lo se usar, pero es muy util y aprender a usarlo esta muy bueno, lo que yo vi que se usa hasta ahora es el ISIS (me faltal algunos capitulos por que empece hace dos días), y lo que hice fue hacer esactamente los mismos circuitois que hizo el, los copié y despues probé un par de pavadas. (leds y demas)
El te va comentando como se hacen las cosas a medida que las hace. igual no te pide que lo uses, lo usa para mostrarte que lo que el te dice funciona de esa misma manera en la realidad.
Yo decidí aprender a usarlo, podes no aprender y no pasa nada.

Aprender a usar toda la suit de proteus te puede facilitar muchas cosas en un futuro, mas no es fundamental

PD: desde ya te digo que acá no te van a quemar la cabeza con eso ni mucho menos, me parece muy mal que te lo hallan dado en la primer unidad, eso quiere decir que se centran en que pasa y no en como y por que pasa. la idea es que primero entiendas perfectamente lo que va a suceder y luego lo copruebes con el ISIS


----------



## xpo (Abr 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias! Algo así es lo que necesito en este momento


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 16, 2014)

A pesar de haber adquirido algunos conocimientos en mi carrera, soy autodidacta y el tutorial es fascinante, efectivo y permite poner las cosas en contexto sistemático. Voy a mitad del tutorial 4 empezando con los diodos zener y el tiempo invertido vale cada segundo! Ni pongo en lista la cantidad de detalles valiosos, como por ejemplo el triángulo para la ley de Ohm. Siempre uso la analogía de agua atravez de un tubo para recordar la ecuación, pero lo del triángulo es súper. Mañana seguiré con el tutorial, buenas noches!


----------



## electron07 (Abr 13, 2014)

hoy arranco a verlos.. espero que cumpla con mis espectativas..!!


----------

